# Leon Brooke Hines 03/14/15



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Logan hit it up about 8ish.....went all over the lake! It was purty crowded....2 guys were there in sleds w/ towers scouting fer the big gurls! Only saw a few beds with mom/dads on em....No bigguns! Good day anyways!

Logan whooped me in quantity, but I had quality!!!:whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That's probably the most normal pictures you've ever taken.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a couple more.....also got a pic of a dead gator 6-7 ft. Did see a live one but it disappeared before I could tell how big it was. Also saw a bald eagle snatch a fish outta the water! love seeing that stuff!!!!:thumbsup::notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

headed out there tomorrow. They have been catching some biguns out there lately.
The "bed raiders" are in full force lately.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

orbiting headquarters said:


> headed out there tomorrow. They have been catching some biguns out there lately.
> The "bed raiders" are in full force lately.


It was windy and a little choppy today so it was hard to see em bedded up....Saw tons of BIG fish but I believe they were carp today......I'll expect to see some good pics of fishies....

There was a guy w/ a NICE bigger bass boat that his the creek end of the lake today, Sounded like a stump grinder as he was tooling through! Made me cringe to see that nice of a boat going through all the stumps and logs.....:001_huh:

Probably gonna catch some bream tomorrow at the local creeks and take my daughter to the river to catfish tomorrow night!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

went out for a few hours this morning. My boy came with me. He was bored after 5 minutes.
Not for lack of trying, but not a single bite. Tried several kinds of worms, brush hog, wake bait...About a dozen boats out, nobody had much luck, a couple dinks and some bream.
I would have stayed, but I can only listen to "I'm bored" or "are we leaving now" so many times.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

orbiting headquarters said:


> went out for a few hours this morning. My boy came with me. He was bored after 5 minutes.
> Not for lack of trying, but not a single bite. Tried several kinds of worms, brush hog, wake bait...About a dozen boats out, nobody had much luck, a couple dinks and some bream.
> I would have stayed, but I can only listen to "I'm bored" or "are we leaving now" so many times.



I hear that.....ifin you were bream fishing, you could have wore them out yesterday.....saw tons!!! only a few that were what I would call eating sized. Most of them were in the 3-4 inch range!


----------



## abolt300 (Mar 17, 2015)

Brooks is a good lake. Lotta big fish in the spring. Carl Williamson is "the stick" over there. Lives there and fishes it about 4 days a week from Feb-Apr. Catches a bunch of 10+. Every year. Got a john boat with a 4 ft tower in the front.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

abolt300 said:


> Brooks is a good lake. Lotta big fish in the spring. Carl Williamson is "the stick" over there. Lives there and fishes it about 4 days a week from Feb-Apr. Catches a bunch of 10+. Every year. Got a john boat with a 4 ft tower in the front.


 That must've been the guy I talked to! He said he's caught 100's over 10lb before putting the tower on! Seemed like a nice fella!:thumbsup:


----------



## abolt300 (Mar 17, 2015)

Most likely it was him. He's a really good guy. I had the lake record at Hines for a little while but Carl broke it six or seven years ago. Its probably been 5 years since i fished over there. There are a bunch of guys around NW FL and South AL that have catching these big fish down to almost a science. We all pretty much know each other. Dont advertise much of what we catch and dang sure dont advertise where we are doing it. The guys like me and Carl that are really serious about it take a picture and release everything we catch.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

abolt300 said:


> The guys like me and Carl that are really serious about it take a picture and release everything we catch.


Glad ta hear that! Gives suckers like us a chance!:thumbsup:


----------

